# ist acer eine gute marke?



## elias 669 (22. Oktober 2010)

hallo an alle ich hab noch mal ne frage an alle die sich auskennen.wollte mir schon seit langen einen laptop für lanpartys etc.holen.hab nun einen günstigen und recht leistungsstarken gesehen.meine frage jetzt ist acer eine gute marke.hab schon mehrmals negatives über acer gehört.hat jemand erfahrungen mit qualität,support etc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2010)

Jop, klar kannst du Acer kaufen, die bauen gute Geräte.

Asus wurde von vier Leuten gegründet, die zuvor bei Acer gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. Oktober 2010)

Jop mit Acer kann man eingentlich nichts Falsch machen, aber was hat das im Prozessoren Thread zu suchen ???


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, im Acer muss ja ein Prozessor drin sein.


----------



## benny71 (22. Oktober 2010)

acer und asus sind die besten was laptop betrifft meine meinung nach..ich habe acer und voll zufriden.


----------



## PW1993 (23. Oktober 2010)

Also so ist Acer ne gute Marke, aber im Bereich Desktop-Komplett-PCs kann ich nur schlechtes berichten... Ich hatte einen Acer mit q9400,hd4850 und einem Acer board mit Nforce chipsatz. Die 4850 wurde laut und heiß... ebenfalls waren auf dem Mainboard nur  2 RAM Slots... und Übertakten ging ja sowieso nicht ^^ also aufgepasst was man von welcher Marke kauft   zB sind Asus Grakas  lange net so gut wie Asus Mainboards (meines Erachtens)


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2010)

hier gehts ja um Notebooks und da sind Acer Notebooks schon OK, sie gibts in allen Preisregionen und sind schon gut.
Ob Acer, Samsung, Asus, Sony oder Co. im Notebookbereich gibts kaum noch schlechte Sachen, es ist halt eine Frage des Geldbeutels und des Geschmacks.


----------



## Wendigo (23. Oktober 2010)

Habe ein Samsung und bin mit en P/L Verhältnis sehr zufrieden. Naturlich habe ich mich vor em Kauf ausreichend informiert.


----------



## elias 669 (23. Oktober 2010)

ok danke euch


----------



## chrisz84 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab aktuell ein Acer Timeline (13,3") für unterwegs (Arbeit und Uni), ein Packard Bell (15,6") für 
Multimedia (wegen Blue-Ray Laufwerk am TV angeschlossen) und Zocken und zum Arbeiten 
noch ein Lenovo (14,1"), der am normalen TFT angeschlossen ist. 

Hab bisher mit meinen Acer und dem Packard gute Erfahrungen gemacht, hab bisher nix 
zum Meckern. Beide gehören übrigens zusammen und geben sich daher technisch auch 
nich wirklich viel.

Das Lenovo ist halt ein Business Gerät, das qualitativ schon besser ist als die beiden voher 
genannten allerdings sind die meisten Geräte fürs Arbeiten und nicht für Multimedia / Zocken 
ausgelegt. Höchstens die Home-User Serien (G-/U-/Y-/Z-Reihen) kommen hier je nach Modell in Frage.


----------



## Black Rose (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte mal einen Laptop... lang ist´s her... da gab es gerade erst den Pentium D Prozessor. Na auf jeden Fall schickte ich das Ding irgendwann an Acer zum reparieren, weil irgendwas kaputt war (weiß nicht mehr was). Wiedergesehen hab ich das Teil erst satte 4-5 Monate später. Der Deckel war verkratzt und auf der Rückseite haben Schrauben gefehlt... soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen. 
Allerdings wie der "Support" (Wenn man das so nennen kann) heute ist, weiß ich nicht... schlechter kann er jedenfalls nicht sein


----------



## chrisz84 (23. Oktober 2010)

Die Erfahrung hatte ich vor Jahren mit meinem damals ersten 17" Tft gemacht, nach 2 mal hin und 
herschicken bekam ich aber einen Neuen.

Grundsätzlich scheinen die aber schon was am Support verbessert zu haben. 
Kenne viele (grade von der Uni), die einen Acer einsetzten. 

Liegt aber auch daran, dass die Geräte wirklich gute Hardware verbaut haben und zu
dem in der Regel im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz günstiger sind.


----------



## HTimiH (24. Oktober 2010)

Habe einen älteren Acer Laptop bekommen und bin voll zufrieden funktioniert 
ohne Probleme auch wenn er länger im Betrieb ist

Acer Aspire 1642 WLMI


----------



## iUser (24. Oktober 2010)

Acer baut gute Laptops im unteren Preissegment.
Sollte es etwas hochwertiges sein, dann rate ich zu HP, der VAIO-Serie von Sony, oder Dell.
Oder aber Apple


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (24. Oktober 2010)

also ich würd jetzt sagen, dass acer billigschleudern verkauft, man bekommt für wenig geld viel leistung, im vergleich zu anderen marken würde ich fast asgen, am meisten leistung. aber wer großen wert auf ausgewogenheit in leistung, verarbeitung und support legt, der sollte leiber die finger lasssen von acer. die aspire serie ist scon fast ne katastrophe. die laptopgehäuse bestehen eigentlich nur aus plastik, und dnan auch nocn billiges plastik. die tastatur klappert durch die bank weg bei allen modell, außer der travelmate version. 
in letzter zeit konnte acer mit den timeline modellen recht überzeugen, da acer wohl mitbekommen hat, dass kunden auf die marke schimpfen wie sonst was. wenn die so weiter machen würde ich wohl zu acer zurückkehren. aber solange der support und die verabeitung so bleibt wie bei der mehrheit der aspire serie heißts adé acer.
momentan würde ich eig nur sony, dell und lenovo thinkpads kaufen. da diese fast durchweg gut verarbeitet sind.


----------



## zøtac (24. Oktober 2010)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> also ich würd jetzt sagen, dass acer billigschleudern verkauft, man bekommt für wenig geld viel leistung, im vergleich zu anderen marken würde ich fast asgen, am meisten leistung. aber wer großen wert auf ausgewogenheit in leistung, verarbeitung und support legt, der sollte leiber die finger lasssen von acer. die aspire serie ist scon fast ne katastrophe. die laptopgehäuse bestehen eigentlich nur aus plastik, und dnan auch nocn billiges plastik. die tastatur klappert durch die bank weg bei allen modell, außer der travelmate version.
> in letzter zeit konnte acer mit den timeline modellen recht überzeugen, da acer wohl mitbekommen hat, dass kunden auf die marke schimpfen wie sonst was. wenn die so weiter machen würde ich wohl zu acer zurückkehren. aber solange der support und die verabeitung so bleibt wie bei der mehrheit der aspire serie heißts adé acer.
> momentan würde ich eig nur sony, dell und lenovo thinkpads kaufen. da diese fast durchweg gut verarbeitet sind.


Hast du nen Aspire überhaupt schonmal länger als 1 Tag getestet? Ich denke nicht sonst würdest du hier nicht so nen Müll schreiben...
6 jahre haben wir jetzt einen Acer Aspire, die Verarbeitung ist Top und das Gehäuse wirkt nicht billig. 
Auch der Support ist, nachdem meine Schwester dem Laptop den Rest gegeben hat, spitze. Nach 2 Wochen Stand das Notebook Repariert wieder hier, wobei man sagen muss, meine Schwester geht mit dem Teil nicht so um wie man damit umgehen sollte^^


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (24. Oktober 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Hast du nen Aspire überhaupt schonmal länger als 1 Tag getestet? Ich denke nicht sonst würdest du hier nicht so nen Müll schreiben...
> 6 jahre haben wir jetzt einen Acer Aspire, die Verarbeitung ist Top und das Gehäuse wirkt nicht billig.
> Auch der Support ist, nachdem meine Schwester dem Laptop den Rest gegeben hat, spitze. Nach 2 Wochen Stand das Notebook Repariert wieder hier, wobei man sagen muss, meine Schwester geht mit dem Teil nicht so um wie man damit umgehen sollte^^



natürlich hab ich nen aspire zu hause rumstehen. sonst würde ich sowas nicht sagen. das gehäuse ist einfach billig. da färbt die farbe schon von den touchpad tasten ab. die handauflage kjann man ohne große probleme eindrücken und das ohne großen druckaufwand.
guck dir mal zb die aspire 89xx serie an. der deckel zerkratz so schnell. der zerkratzt ja schon, wenn man die teile aus dem karton nimmt.


----------



## lorenco (25. Oktober 2010)

hallo

also wir (ich und meine familly) haben 2 acer notebooks im betrieb.
meine frau einen aus der aspire 5100 reihe,und die kinder einen aus der aspire 3100 reihe.
ich muss sagen das meine frau und die kinder mit den dingern recht zufrieden sind.
sie verichten jetzt schon seit mehr als 2 jahren ihren dienst ohne einmal schwierigkeiten gemacht zu haben.
von daher kann ich eigendlich zu den geräten selber sagen das sie nicht schlecht sind.

ich selber nutze einmal nen pb easynote tj65,zum zocken und so,dann ein msi gx620 für lanparty´s,und noch nen hp pavilion dv6000 zum mixen.

alles ingesamt gute geräte.
ob zum daddeln,musik mixen,office,i-net usw,usw.

aber maqnn sollte sich immer im klahren sein das man bei gewissen geräten in gewissen preisklassen abstriche hinnemen muss.

bei meinem msi klappert die tastatur so dermaßen,das es echt schon rekord verdächtig ist.

aber wenn man sich ein notebook kaufen möchte,sollte man es sich doch am besten erst mal im geschäft anschauen und in die hand nehmen,so wie auch so testen.

damit ist mann dann immer auf der sicheren seite das man nicht die katze im sack kauft.



mfg


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2010)

Man kriegt halt, was man zahlt. Wenn Acer nen i5 mit ner 5650 anbietet für 750€, Sony ebenfalls und Lenovo für 50€ als Graka "soar" eine 5730 dazu, dann glaub ich nicht mehr, dass das Sony und Lenovo rein Qualitativ wirklich sind. Alle drei sind "billig" im Vergleich zu dem, was sie leisten. Und auseinanderfallen werden die auch nicht so einfach. Und natürlich fühlt sich Leute, die vorher einen 2000€ Business-Lenovo hatten, so was billig an und die Tastatur biegt angeblich total leicht durch usw.

Klar: immr wieder gibt es "schlechte" Modelle, das gibt es aber auch bei anderen Firmen.

Ich hab seit über 2 Jahren nen Acer 5920G, da ist noch rein gar nix zu beanstanden, und das ist eben genau so ein Modell, wo einige über die Tastatur meckerten - was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Vlt. hatte ich halt noch nie ein richtig gutes Notebook   Mein Samsung, welches ich zuvor hatte, ist nach 26 Monaten kaputtgegangen... 


Aber es ist halt so wie bei Autos: ein Golf tut seinen Dienst und ist nicht schlecht, aber wer halt schonmal S-Klasse fuhr, wird meckern - die Frage ist halt, ob man sich die S-Klasse leisten kann und auch will - manche könnten es zwar, aber der Golf reicht denen, dafür holen die sich vom Geld was anderes schönes.


----------

